# Grumman fueling equipment.



## T-6 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,
When fueling our Bearcat everything goes fine until, after a few minutes, the fuel filler tube burps fuel onto the wing. Of course, the wing root is oily which, the last time this happened, resulted in me sliding off the damn thing onto the ramp. Nothing hurt this time but my pride. It's getting old, though, and I can't believe the Navy tolerated this nonsense. Our Hellcat performs a similar party piece. Did the Navy have any kind of special fueling equipment to prevent this kind of thing?


----------

